# NorCal Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X Rock-it at Chase Park 2, July 9, 2016



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

This was a great success last year, so due to popular demand, we will be having "Rock-it at Chase Park 2".

*Where:*
Chase Park
Girard and Dailey Road
Moffett Field, CA 94035

*When:*
Saturday, 9 July 2016 - 9:30am - ?

*Stuff to bring:*
Yourself
Your significant other / friends / kids
Your vehicle with or without anything setup/tuned
Favorite Music on disc(s)

*Food:*
Shinjohn will be BBQing again this year!
Since this is also a GTG, feel free to bring food to share

*MECA 3X SQ and Show and Shine available:*

For those coming for the GTG portion, if you are interested in wetting your feet in competition, we encourage you to do so and why we are including this during the event. But I don't want folks to feel any pressure. If you feel comfortable, then compete, if not, just come and demo other cars and have people listen to yours. I think folks will find that those that compete have quite a bit in common with those that just come for the GTGs. My first NorCal GTG four years ago was what got me hooked. 










*Pics of the venue:*

As the title suggests, we'd like to also make this a summer BBQ, so what's a BBQ without a BBQ pit. Fortunately, the venue is perfect for that. Here's a quick pic.











Here's a map. http://www.nasa.gov/centers/ames/pdf/655435main_arctek_ames_map.pdf

FB invite here: https://www.facebook.com/events/1182174701801827/


*So who's in?*


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

Will need to make this a maybe.
Busy summer...

But I NEED more of shinjohn's BBQ!


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

I believe I'll be able to make this trek...


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Yes! I should be able to make it this year


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Awesome guys!

And as a savory reminder, here's what it looked like last year. Looking forward to tasting what grillmaster Shinjohn has in store for us this year. 










Chicken grilling



















The grilling station complete with power and running water.


















































































If anything, looking forward to again people chowing down, hanging out, and listening to some of the best cars in the west coast!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I'll be there!


----------



## mcnaugcl (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm planning on being there.


----------



## jhunter936 (Aug 1, 2008)

I can make this one!
I'll bring a dish TBA


----------



## garysummers (Oct 25, 2010)

I"d like to reserve an AC outlet for this event if they are not all taken.
Thanks


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

garysummers said:


> I"d like to reserve an AC outlet for this event if they are not all taken.
> Thanks


I'd like to reserve one of the first demos of your car for this event if they are not all taken.  (Since I failed to get a demo when you brought the car up to Tulare.)

Happy to see your making the trek up again this year.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

garysummers said:


> I"d like to reserve an AC outlet for this event if they are not all taken.
> 
> Thanks



No problem, see you in a couple weeks.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

very likely I can make this, but may have to leave early to go run a big ol pro audio system up in sf.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

jhunter936 said:


> I can make this one!
> I'll bring a dish TBA



Awesome, thanks Jeff! Looking forward to seeing you again.


----------



## garysummers (Oct 25, 2010)

rton20s said:


> I'd like to reserve one of the first demos of your car for this event if they are not all taken.  (Since I failed to get a demo when you brought the car up to Tulare.)
> 
> Happy to see your making the trek up again this year.


Just have to ask me!


----------



## chucko58 (Feb 7, 2015)

Rats, I'll be camping with the wife.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*NorCal Summer GTG &amp; BBQ with MECA 3X Rock-it at Chase Park 2, July 9, 2016*

We haven't done the list thing in awhile, but figured we should start it up again so the grillmaster has an idea how much food to get. 


Attending:
From DIYMA
papasin
MrsPapasin
DRTHJTA (+1?)
Golden Ear (+4?)
rton20s (+3)
mcnaugcl
jhunter936
garysummers
Lycancatt
shinjohn (he better be there  )

Maybes:
tjswarbrick

From FB
+5 that are not duplicates from DIYMA
17 maybes

Menu:
shinjohn - BBQ/main grill items
jhunter936 - dish TBA

...


Add yo name!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I'll can confirm the +3. 

I may be able to convince the wife to pull the ice cream maker out of retirement, if people are interested. (It will be my birthday, I don't think she can say no.) If people have flavor preferences, let me know.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

rton20s said:


> I'll can confirm the +3.
> 
> I may be able to convince the wife to pull the ice cream maker out of retirement, if people are interested. (It will be my birthday, I don't think she can say no.) If people have flavor preferences, let me know.



Who would say no to ice cream in July...especially from Hutsell's Homemade? I imagine you would make people quite happy if you un-retired it this week.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

I'll be there again this year! Last time was a ton of fun and I really look forward to doing this one again. See ya'll in a couple weekends!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Jazzi said:


> I'll be there again this year! Last time was a ton of fun and I really look forward to doing this one again. See ya'll in a couple weekends!


Cool. Are you bringing the LX521s to be used as our PA speakers?


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

I'm really, really tempted!


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Attending:
From DIYMA
papasin
MrsPapasin
DRTHJTA (+1?)
Golden Ear (+4)
rton20s (+3)
mcnaugcl
jhunter936
garysummers
Lycancatt
shinjohn (he better be there  )

Maybes:
tjswarbrick

From FB
+5 that are not duplicates from DIYMA
17 maybes

Menu:
shinjohn - BBQ/main grill items
jhunter936 - dish TBA

Add yo name!


Sent from my mind using telekinesis


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

I'll be a +0 this time... she has a girl's weekend... 

And I'll be bringing a bone stock system!!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Attending:
From DIYMA
papasin
MrsPapasin
DRTHJTA
Golden Ear (+4)
rton20s (+3)
mcnaugcl
jhunter936
garysummers
Lycancatt
shinjohn (he better be there  )
Jazzi

Maybes:
tjswarbrick

From FB
+5 that are not duplicates from DIYMA
17 maybes

Menu:
shinjohn - BBQ/main grill items
jhunter936 - dish TBA
rton20s - ice cream

Add yo name!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

About one week to go...come on out for some great BBQ and hear some great sounding cars!


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

I have a special treat for anyone interested. This offer is open to anyone, not just folks that will attend the GtG at Chase Park. I cannot offer this opportunity very often because the home I am setting this up in is not mine, and I rarely get this chance.

I purchased plans from Siegfried Linkwitz (linkwitzlab.com) to build his LX521 reference speakers and recently completed them. I can say without reservation they are the best stereo speakers I've ever experienced (and I've listened to quite a few from shows in Las Vegas and Newport Beach and others). They are quite unique in that they are an open baffle design and also reach from the highest highs (20khz) down to the lowest lows (<20hz). They are a fully active 4-way design that requires 8 channels of amplification in total.

If you would like to a listen to them, I will have them setup at my home about 20 minutes south from where this GtG will be taking place in Chase Park on *Friday, July 8th*.

Feel free to bring your own music and recordings on CD, or a hard drive or USB stick or whatever. I'll have a bunch to listen to including some recordings I've made myself (steam train, African drumming and vocal group, and fireworks).

If you're interested, send me a PM here or get in touch with me if you have my number or email address already.

(here is what one of the towers looks like \/ )


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

If you are in the area and have the chance to check them out, they are definitely worth the effort to go take a listen.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Damn. I'll have to check those out another time, even if it's a trip just to check them out. Since I get monday off, I have to work next sat.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

So it looks like I'm going.
It also looks like I'm judging.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

garysummers said:


> Just have to ask me!


Dibs on a demo as well.
I got beat out last year of the opportunity when it became too hot to sit in the MB.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

i'd like to do a blind test with the sony's. i'm sure there isn't much difference.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Jazzi said:


> I have a special treat for anyone interested. This offer is open to anyone, not just folks that will attend the GtG at Chase Park. I cannot offer this opportunity very often because the home I am setting this up in is not mine, and I rarely get this chance.
> 
> If you would like to a listen to them, I will have them setup at my home about 20 minutes south from where this GtG will be taking place in Chase Park on *Friday, July 8th*.
> 
> If you're interested, send me a PM here or get in touch with me if you have my number or email address already.


Yes! Will have to set up a time to swing by. Are you around this weekend? 





papasin said:


> And as a savory reminder, here's what it looked like last year. Looking forward to tasting what grillmaster Shinjohn has in store for us this year.
> 
> Chicken grilling
> ...
> ...


OK folks. Any requests for meat/BBQ? Last year I think I did chicken, tri-tip, pulled pork (smoked), and then some dogs/sausages. What crave you? 

Lookin' forward to it!


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

shinjohn said:


> Yes! Will have to set up a time to swing by. Are you around this weekend?


Yes I'll be around this weekend but the towers will not be setup until that Friday.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

shinjohn said:


> Yes! Will have to set up a time to swing by. Are you around this weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A sequel?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Some directions for next Saturday, July 9 in case you didn't make it last year...

Directions:
From 85, 101 N or S, exit on Moffett Blvd.
Regardless of coming from N or S bound 101, make a right on Moffett Blvd.
_Head to the gate straight ahead and show your driver’s license. If asked, let them know you are headed to Chase Park (if they request a point of contact, feel free to give them my name and can call my cell if necessary)_
After going past the gate, go straight on Clark Road, where you should see the space shuttle straight ahead
Make a right at the space shuttle onto Wescoat Road
Turn right on McCord Avenue
Keep going straight on McCord and will turn into Dailey Road
You should see Chase Park straight ahead on the left hand side

To facilitate both the GTG and the competition portion, largely, to enable judges to get to the cars more easily, I’d like to request that folks park in the areas indicated on the map below. Namely:

If competing Show & Shine, please park in the first lot as marked on the map
If competing MECA SQL, please park in the middle portion (will be near the tent)
If spectating, please park in the marked area on the map

See two maps below for specifics.



















If competing both S&S and SQ, you can park in the S&S lot and someone will either direct the SQ judge(s) there or if the S&S judging is finished before SQ, you could be directed to relocate your vehicle to the SQ section.

With the 3 judge format on the MECA SQ portion on a 3X event, it is very important for the SQ competitors to please be there at 9:30am sharp so judging can begin promptly. If competing only S&S, 10:30am arrival is acceptable.

Thanks, and looking forward to see everyone next Saturday!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Attending:
From DIYMA
papasin
MrsPapasin
DRTHJTA
Golden Ear (+4)
rton20s (+3)
mcnaugcl
jhunter936
garysummers
Lycancatt
shinjohn (he better be there  )
Jazzi
Alrojoca (+1?)

Maybes:
tjswarbrick

From FB
+5 that are not duplicates from DIYMA
17 maybes

Menu:
shinjohn - BBQ/main grill items
jhunter936 - fried rice & corn on the cob
rton20s - ice cream
Alrojoca - chicken ready to BBQ, maybe some sparkling waters

Add yo name!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Can u give me a heads up of what cd/ additional songs may be used by the judges? I don't have a CD player and need to load them on a thumb drive. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I was told we can use any of the 3 but I plan to use the newest disc personally. if this info is wrong and we are only using the newest cd, someone please post a correction.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

BigRed said:


> Can u give me a heads up of what cd/ additional songs may be used by the judges? I don't have a CD player and need to load them on a thumb drive. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have verified with all three judges planned for the event and they intend to all use Tantric Tuning (newest disc available on the MECA site).


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

papasin said:


> Attending:
> From DIYMA
> papasin
> MrsPapasin
> ...


You forgot someone.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Darth SQ said:


> You forgot someone.



Add yo name!


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

Double post.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

papasin said:


> Attending:
> From DIYMA
> papasin
> MrsPapasin
> ...


Too much on my plate. Not gonna be able to make it. 

Have a great time, guys!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

tjswarbrick said:


> Too much on my plate. Not gonna be able to make it.
> 
> Have a great time, guys!


Sorry to hear. 

For those that are coming or may be on the fence, two thirds of the ice cream is done. We will have vanilla, chocolate, and mint chip. We just need to churn the chocolate tonight. 

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

rton20s said:


> Sorry to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yummy. Weather is looking good!


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Made my Costco run this AM, and getting psyched for tomorrow. Got some good food planned, and lookin' forward to seeing everyone again!


----------



## cvjoint2 (Jul 8, 2016)

ugh, missed this one due to account being hacked and I planned a track day instead. I would have gone for the Linkwitz audition alone. What a *****


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

shinjohn said:


> Made my Costco run this AM, and getting psyched for tomorrow. Got some good food planned, and lookin' forward to seeing everyone again!


Do you need some money for all that meat?
I'm sure it wasn't cheap.
Not sure how it works but having you cover the cost doesn't work for me.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Darth SQ said:


> Do you need some money for all that meat?
> 
> I'm sure it wasn't cheap.
> 
> Not sure how it works but having you cover the cost doesn't work for me.



It's included as part of your entry fee, just as the flyer said and just like last year.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

papasin said:


> It's included as part of your entry fee, just as the flyer said and just like last year.


:thumbsup:
I guess I should've read the flyer. 
I can't to walk over to the grille and tell him everything he's doing wrong.


----------



## CrossFired (Jan 24, 2008)

Good meet, friendly folks and some nice systems. I'm surprised more people don't go to these meets, as it's a great way to spend a day, and eat very good food! 

I brought my camera, but was really not in a snapping sort of mood. but I got a few pics.

1st pic, Good idea to NOT use a $30. Costco battery for your system, as this one died.

2nd pic, Could this be a future Judge?

3rd pic, The best part of the event(imo).

And we have bling for the winners.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*NorCal Summer GTG &amp; BBQ with MECA 3X Rock-it at Chase Park 2, July 9, 2016*

^ Thanks for the pics, and appreciate you coming out today!



CrossFired said:


> 2nd pic, Could this be a future Judge?
> 
> 3rd pic, The best part of the event(imo).


Fully agree to both of these in the quote!

It was a busy (and windy - whew) day and we've posted some of our pics on FB.

https://www.facebook.com/events/1182174701801827/?active_tab=posts

Scores are posted.

MECA Events

Group pic.










Let's definitely do this again next year!

Next MECA event: http://diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-...-sq-spl-august-6-2016-seaside-california.html


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

CrossFired said:


> Good meet, friendly folks and some nice systems. I'm surprised more people don't go to these meets, as it's a great way to spend a day, and eat very good food!
> 
> I brought my camera, but was really not in a snapping sort of mood. but I got a few pics.
> 
> ...


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

It was a great day, with a very good turn out. 

Richard and Linda, thank you for always going above and beyond as event coordinators, judges and hosts!

Shin John, what can I say man, the food is always excellent. I think everyone in my family made multiple trips to refill our plates with your awesome BBQ. 

Damon, Mike and Linda, thank you for all of your hard work judging! Having finally done one myself, I have a new appreciation for how much work it really is. You guys did a great job Saturday. 

George, I'm sorry you didn't make it out. I really wanted to check out the Corvette and give it a listen. 

Gary, thank you for the attempt at a demo! I made it one song in this time before I got pulled away. Next time, I swear... next time!

All, THANK YOU! Just for coming out and supporting these events. It is great to be a part of such an awesome community. The competition out here in California is getting really strong and the level of competitors is forcing everyone to build better sounding cars. More importantly, it is encouraging to see so many come out to these events. Even when you aren't competing it is exciting to see the supportive community grow.

I hope to see you all in Seaside next month at Marina Car Stereo!


----------



## CrossFired (Jan 24, 2008)

I've been running AGM US made batteries for the last20+ years, and never had one fail in less than 8 years. The DEKA I put in my truck was 12 years old when I drove it to the junk yard. The one I had that failed(into it's 9th year), just got weaker over time, but never died. Since your name calling, and you believe it's cool to call me a Bozo. I only noticed one Bozo at the event, and he was running his system off a cheap, low grade, dead battery.:loser1:



Darth SQ said:


> CrossFired said:
> 
> 
> > Good meet, friendly folks and some nice systems. I'm surprised more people don't go to these meets, as it's a great way to spend a day, and eat very good food!
> ...


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Darth SQ said:


> [
> 
> 1st pic, Good idea to NOT use a $30. Costco battery for your system, as this one died.QUOTE]
> 
> ...



you're supposed to use costco batteries for 2 years and 11 months, then return for a new one before the warranty is up. LOL


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Keep things clean here. The event was great and I am glad that you both came out to the event. With that said, we are all entitled to our own opinions, but it is unnecessary to call each other names or criticize anyone over their choices. If you feel it necessary to take this further please take it offline in PMs. This conversation does not belong here. Thanks!


----------



## CrossFired (Jan 24, 2008)

MrsPapasin said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Keep things clean here. The event was great and I am glad that you both came out to the event. With that said, we are all entitled to our own opinions, but it is unnecessary to call each other names or criticize anyone over their choices. If you feel it necessary to take this further please take it offline in PMs. This conversation does not belong here. Thanks!


Ok, thanks.


----------

